# Forum meet 2015 Saunton and Ilfracombe.



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been umming and aahrrring wether to arrange a forum meet.
I have been to many and travelled many hours to meets and if this comes
off I would hope people would also travel from afar.
After the success of my mini meet for the King of Kings at Burnham,maybe now
its time to step up and arrange a bigger one.
The meet I would like to do is two courses Saunton East or West and my hometown
favourite Ilfracombe,not many on the forum have played it but I think you will be pleasantly
surprised.
At the moment its just a thought in my head.
As we have so much going on at present every year I was thinking April 2015 as Gary is doing
Woodhall Spa in April and has had a good response.
Im sure also next year we want to do the K of K again so that would be a fraction earlier
like this year.
My plan is to give those that do both first dibs,so hopefully people can plan a couple of days away.
As I said only a thought.
Can I have your thoughts please.
If its not possible or if we don't get enough interest then so be it.
I know Ilfracombe will do us a great deal,Saunton not so sure.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to hijack your thread but why assume KoK will be earlier than April again like this year, when playing it so early led to several people not playing. Surely with more time to plan KoK will be played in the summer next year not hideous winter conditions when people have played little golf because everywhere has been shut?

Good luck with your meet, and if the dates suit I would love to head down that way, not played golf in the southwest for probably 15 yrs now


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2014)

I know Saunton does good rates in the winter, but I think they end in March from memory. Â£46 including lunch last time I played there. You can get good deals at the Saunton Sands Hotel if you book up late. They always have last minute deals. You also get 10% off the cost of golf.

Royal North Devon does 2 for 1, and although it is not my favourite course, it is one you want to at least play once. A marmite course.

Great area for a winter/spring break, as it is usually quite mild, and the courses drain brilliantly. Better than Burnham and Berrow.

Good luck if you go ahead Tony.

My Blackmoor group are thinking of going to St Enodoc and Trevose next time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			Sorry to hijack your thread but why assume KoK will be earlier than April again like this year, when playing it so early led to several people not playing. Surely with more time to plan KoK will be played in the summer next year not hideous winter conditions when people have played little golf because everywhere has been shut?

Good luck with your meet, and if the dates suit I would love to head down that way, not played golf in the southwest for probably 15 yrs now
		
Click to expand...

Im just presuming Kof K would be early in the year as this year,maybe your right
it could be the summer,however loads of golf happens in the summer so people
will still miss it.
Also it was the wettest winter in history.
The thing is with organising,as im sure you can appreciate is picking the right dates
for everyone,of course that's never going to happen.
If it does go ahead it would just be good to have everyone that can make it including
your good self.


----------



## Twire (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd be up for it Tony.

You could also look at Saunton East and West, I'm sure they would do a deal with the hotel and two rounds.


----------



## JCW (Feb 25, 2014)

I be up for that , Ilfracombe is one I have not played , I have played Bude and the rest in that area so cost not a problem ...........EYG


----------



## brendy (Feb 25, 2014)

Build it and the true forumites will come.



pokerjoke said:



			I have been umming and aahrrring wether to arrange a forum meet.
I have been to many and travelled many hours to meets and if this comes
off I would hope people would also travel from afar.
After the success of my mini meet for the King of Kings at Burnham,maybe now
its time to step up and arrange a bigger one.
The meet I would like to do is two courses Saunton East or West and my hometown
favourite Ilfracombe,not many on the forum have played it but I think you will be pleasantly
surprised.
At the moment its just a thought in my head.
As we have so much going on at present every year I was thinking April 2015 as Gary is doing
Woodhall Spa in April and has had a good response.
Im sure also next year we want to do the K of K again so that would be a fraction earlier
like this year.
My plan is to give those that do both first dibs,so hopefully people can plan a couple of days away.
As I said only a thought.
Can I have your thoughts please.
If its not possible or if we don't get enough interest then so be it.
I know Ilfracombe will do us a great deal,Saunton not so sure.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd definitely be up for ilfracombe and saunton, I've  played ilfracombe before it's a lovely track and good walk too!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have an old flame in Barnstaple, might look her up while visiting one of my favourite parts of the UK

(it was about 20 years ago mind you  )


----------



## Captainron (Feb 26, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I have an old flame in Barnstaple, might look her up while visiting one of my favourite parts of the UK

(it was about 20 years ago mind you  )
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope her standards and eyesight have deteriorated sufficiently

Back on topic - I would like to go for this


----------



## Laka (Feb 26, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I have been umming and aahrrring wether to arrange a forum meet.
I have been to many and travelled many hours to meets and if this comes
off I would hope people would also travel from afar.
After the success of my mini meet for the King of Kings at Burnham,maybe now
its time to step up and arrange a bigger one.
The meet I would like to do is two courses Saunton East or West and my *hometown
favourite Ilfracombe,not many on the forum have played it but I think you will be pleasantly
surprised.*
At the moment its just a thought in my head.
As we have so much going on at present every year I was thinking April 2015 as Gary is doing
Woodhall Spa in April and has had a good response.
Im sure also next year we want to do the K of K again so that would be a fraction earlier
like this year.
My plan is to give those that do both first dibs,so hopefully people can plan a couple of days away.
As I said only a thought.
Can I have your thoughts please.
If its not possible or if we don't get enough interest then so be it.
I know Ilfracombe will do us a great deal,Saunton not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an good idea, we dont know yet if we will be overseas members next year at saunton.. we are going to saunton area 5 weeks this season and hope you can say some more of ilfracombes golf course.......we will probably have time to play on other courses then Sauntons two pearls...


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 26, 2014)

I would be up for that as long as the dates don't clash with anything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2014)

This sounds good :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 26, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I have an old flame in Barnstaple, might look her up while visiting one of my favourite parts of the UK

(it was about 20 years ago mind you  )
		
Click to expand...

Flame has most likely gone out but you never know ........


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2014)

Just been in contact with Saunton about next April.
She said they were very busy in April so it would be best to go with a weekday.
Ive asked her to give me prices for Courses and a meal.
She also mentioned they do discount on greenfees if you stay at a Brends hotel.
There is 1 in Saunton and 4 in Barnstaple which is about 7 miles away from Saunton
and 12 from Ilfracombe.
She also mentioned a discount with County cards.
She is going to email me sometime in the near future and I will relay that info.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Just been in contact with Saunton about next April.
She said they were very busy in April so it would be best to go with a weekday.
Ive asked her to give me prices for Courses and a meal.
She also mentioned they do discount on greenfees if you stay at a Brends hotel.
There is 1 in Saunton and 4 in Barnstaple which is about 7 miles away from Saunton
and 12 from Ilfracombe.
She also mentioned a discount with County cards.
She is going to email me sometime in the near future and I will relay that info.
		
Click to expand...

 The one in Saunton, is the Saunton Sands Hotel, where we stay. Always do last minute deals, especially for bigger groups. They have some apartments which out of school holidays you can get cheaply. Hotel is less than a mile from course. Food is good, but portions can be a bit small. They get a lot of OAP's staying there!

I assume Annie is still at the golf Club. She is great at sorting out bookings.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2014)

richart said:



			The one in Saunton, is the Saunton Sands Hotel, where we stay. Always do last minute deals, especially for bigger groups. They have some apartments which out of school holidays you can get cheaply. Hotel is less than a mile from course. Food is good, but portions can be a bit small. They get a lot of OAP's staying there!

I assume Annie is still at the golf Club. She is great at sorting out bookings.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself,some of us are not OAPs yet.
Yes spoke to Annie.
Funny she didn't mention you


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys and ladys.
Saunton have got back to me very quick.
They have not set there prices for next year yet,however going on this years prices.
April 2015 and a weekday prices are.
Â£39.50 - 10% if you have a county card[green fee].
3 course meal after Â£25 per head[this to me seems pricey] however im sure the meal is good
and we can all sit down together and do prizes.
I know this is miles away,however if the forum is up for this,and I can get some numbers maybe I
can go back and get a better deal[maybe I can only ask].
Don't forget this is a 2 day affair,so will probably do Ilfracombe first then Saunton.
Im up for organising,the question is can we get enough interested?


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2014)

Tony, on their website the cost of 18 holes in April is Â£79. Â£39.50 is their reciprocal rate. If they are offering you Â£39.50 you should snap their hand off !!! We paid Â£46 last time for their winter rate although it included lunch, which was worth up to Â£7.50.

It must be your charm to get such a great deal.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Tony, on their website the cost of 18 holes in April is Â£79. Â£39.50 is their reciprocal rate. If they are offering you Â£39.50 you should snap their hand off !!! We paid Â£46 last time for their winter rate although it included lunch, which was worth up to Â£7.50.

It must be your charm to get such a great deal.

Click to expand...

We need some interest first.
Cant snap there hand off if no-ones coming.
Dates could be 15th 16th
Or 22nd 23rd


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm interested and might be able to get a few of my Blackmoor regulars to come along if you need extra numbers. We would probably make it a two night stay so we could play both Sauntons, and Ilfracombe. I have been looking into going to Royal County Down next Spring, so would have to be a 'possible' at this time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2014)

What I will try and do over the next few days is get the whole package sorted
and get it posted.
Get some idea of numbers and pre book the dates then I can add as needs be.


----------



## Twire (Feb 27, 2014)

Stick me down as a possible Tony..... tis a bit to far ahead for a definite.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2014)

I could be up for it Gents :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll have some if the price and dates are good!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 27, 2014)

cookelad said:



			I'll have some if the price and dates are good!
		
Click to expand...

same


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			same 

Click to expand...

no need for a hotel though, we can all shack up with Gibbos ex:thup:

I wonder if she does green fee deals


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 27, 2014)

she is long gone, was back in my army days and got a case of brewers droop


----------



## JCW (Feb 27, 2014)

therod said:



			no need for a hotel though, we can all shack up with Gibbos ex:thup:

I wonder if she does green fee deals 

Click to expand...

LOL , put me down for now , always wanted to play it again


----------



## PieMan (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes please Tony.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2014)

There's a large group from my club (around 24) go every year, in fact they are their now (27th-2nd), I been down there with them and had a great time, we/they always go late in March to get the best deal of 18 holes and a meal afterwards chosen from a chefs choice listed on the blackboard in the bar. I personally would prefer it to be over a weekend, the craic in Barnstaple, especially in The Cornerhouse is brilliant where all the rugby fans and players get into on a Saturday night.

There are reports coming back to us that for the first time ever some holes have had to be closed as water has risen up _through_ the course, not fell and sat on it! 

Dependent on dates I'd be interested, I've always stayed in the The Royal & Fortescue right in the centre, great spot for all the bars, great food and comfort, good double rooms and a nightclub just down the side alley, although if Max and HID's comes, they'll be no clubs on the agenda 

Very interested.


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2014)

therod said:



			no need for a hotel though, we can all shack up with Gibbos ex:thup:

I wonder if she does green fee deals 

Click to expand...

She's that popular she does county card deals


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

Have you considered organising this for the Easter weekend next year? Saunton have a 36 hole open on the Easter Monday which this year is Â£50 (no food) and RND across the water have an 18 hole open on the Sunday for Â£25. I think the Saunton hcp limit is about 14 or 16 although if it doesn't fill up they may accept higher, not sure about RND but I think it's a bit higher.

So there you go, 54 holes of competitive golf for Â£75.......just a thought


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			She's that popular she does county card deals 

Click to expand...

Other way round Robin, she is so rough she has to offer deals to attract custom


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Have you considered organising this for the Easter weekend next year? Saunton have a 36 hole open on the Easter Monday which this year is Â£50 (no food) and RND across the water have an 18 hole open on the Sunday for Â£25. I think the Saunton hcp limit is about 14 or 16 although if it doesn't fill up they may accept higher, not sure about RND but I think it's a bit higher.

So there you go, 54 holes of competitive golf for Â£75.......just a thought  

Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to do 36 around Saunton, no doubt both courses on 1-day!

The other thing would be accommodation would hike their rates for Easter.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wouldn't want to do 36 around Saunton, no doubt both courses on 1-day!

The other thing would be accommodation would hike their rates for Easter.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's both courses at Saunton on the Monday. Accommodation rates aren't too bad, you can get a decent double room for around Â£75-80 with breakfast.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			She's that popular she does county card deals 

Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Other way round Robin, she is so rough she has to offer deals to attract custom  

Click to expand...

I'm sure she's lovely, I've heard she takes 241 vouchers, so you gents will be ok:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm sure she's lovely, I've heard she takes 241 vouchers, so you gents will be ok:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Tastecard as well......50% off all you can eat....... :smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm another definite maybe for this depending on the final details and the football fixture list.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 28, 2014)

late April at Saunton on a county card rate would be good, 36 holes for Â£50, followed by Illfracombe @Â£20 with a county card makes this seems great value

would be very interested if you could swing these rates


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Guys and girls.
I have got some final details for you to mull over.
I can appreciate this is a long way away,however I want this to be a great meet.
So I will be putting in some work to give you a good time.
I have put a plan together after getting in touch with Saunton and Ilfracombe.
We have.

Ilfracombe Wednesday 15th April 2015.
Tee off 1pm
Â£20.00 Per head 18 holes.
Buggies are available at Â£13.50 per pair.
I would like to sit down altogether afterwards for prizes,i will have a price in due course.

Saunton  East course Thursday 16th 18 holes  tee off from 9.30am.
Â£65.00 per person including 3 course meal.
County cards can be used off cost of 18 holes.
I also understand you get a discount off green fee if you stay at a Brend hotel.

2 fantastic golfing days for under a ton.
We need a minimum of 24 to get these deals,so if your interested get your name down as
soon as you can so I can get some idea and get back to the clubs asap.
These are the dates and wont be changed,i appreciate the dates wont suit everyone.
If it doesn't seem like we are going to get the numbers,then I will pull the idea.
So I will start.Please copy and paste,thx

Pokerjoke


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in :thup:

Looking for self catering now in Woolacombe as a central point between the 2 courses so I can bring HID & Max and we'll stay until Sunday :whoo:

Are you saying there is a discount off the Â£65 with a County Card, if so, do you know what it is inclusive of the meal? I can see that the CC rate is Â£39.50 for the golf but don't know what to add for the meal.

Thank you


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2014)

Me please Tony. I can't copy and paste though, but hope that does not exclude me.

Great work getting such a good deal. Played the East course quite a few times and it is superb. Looking forward to playing Ilfracombe for the first time.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Guys and girls.
I have got some final details for you to mull over.
I can appreciate this is a long way away,however I want this to be a great meet.
So I will be putting in some work to give you a good time.
I have put a plan together after getting in touch with Saunton and Ilfracombe.
We have.

Ilfracombe Wednesday 15th April 2015.
Tee off 1pm
Â£20.00 Per head 18 holes.
Buggies are available at Â£13.50 per pair.
I would like to sit down altogether afterwards for prizes,i will have a price in due course.

Saunton East course Thursday 16th 18 holes tee off from 9.30am.
Â£65.00 per person including 3 course meal.
County cards can be used off cost of 18 holes.
I also understand you get a discount off green fee if you stay at a Brend hotel.

2 fantastic golfing days for under a ton.
We need a minimum of 24 to get these deals,so if your interested get your name down as
soon as you can so I can get some idea and get back to the clubs asap.
These are the dates and wont be changed,i appreciate the dates wont suit everyone.
If it doesn't seem like we are going to get the numbers,then I will pull the idea.
So I will start.Please copy and paste,thx

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fish
Richart


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2014)

Pokerjoke 
Fish
Richart.

Sorry my mistake,Saunton will be Â£65 with a 3 course meal.
No County card or Brend hotels discount.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 11, 2014)

Please put me down for this Tony.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Pokerjoke 
Fish
Richart
Pieman

Sorry my mistake,Saunton will be Â£65 with a 3 course meal
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm in:thup:

Pokerjoke 
Fish
Richart
Pieman
Therod


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 12, 2014)

Thx guys so far,however we are way off numbers required.
I know its a long way off,but check those diarys.
Even if your not definite,show your interest and add your name,thx.
Weve been crying out for a good Southwest meet for some time.


----------



## Twire (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a possible

Pokerjoke 
Fish
Richart
Pieman
Therod
Twire


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2014)

Keep them coming guys,got to get back to the clubs soon to provisionally book.
Don't really want to do it with 6 names


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

will be up for this

oh wait, any of this links golf on boring treeless courses


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 14, 2014)

Put me down im sure i can get the ok from the wife.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2014)

Twire said:



			I'm a possible

Pokerjoke 
Fish
Richart
Pieman
Therod
Twire
Gibbo
Tab373
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Guys and girls.
I have got some final details for you to mull over.
I can appreciate this is a long way away,however I want this to be a great meet.
So I will be putting in some work to give you a good time.
I have put a plan together after getting in touch with Saunton and Ilfracombe.
We have.

Ilfracombe Wednesday 15th April 2015.
Tee off 1pm
Â£20.00 Per head 18 holes.
Buggies are available at Â£13.50 per pair.
I would like to sit down altogether afterwards for prizes,i will have a price in due course.

Saunton  East course Thursday 16th 18 holes  tee off from 9.30am.
Â£65.00 per person including 3 course meal.
County cards can be used off cost of 18 holes.
I also understand you get a discount off green fee if you stay at a Brend hotel.

2 fantastic golfing days for under a ton.
We need a minimum of 24 to get these deals,so if your interested get your name down as
soon as you can so I can get some idea and get back to the clubs asap.
These are the dates and wont be changed,i appreciate the dates wont suit everyone.
If it doesn't seem like we are going to get the numbers,then I will pull the idea.
So I will start.Please copy and paste,thx

Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


Hi All,
Just wanted to get this meet back to the top.
I see we have a few new Southwest forummers,so hopefully it might attract some new faces.

However I really do need more names and quickly.
I will have to confirm with the clubs in due course and get something definite on paper
so to speak.
If not enough interest is shown I am going to pull the plug on the meet which would be a shame
as the are 2 very nice courses.
For this not to happen im looking for 20 names asap.
Organising these events are tough as Gary has found out with Woodhall Spa,I don't
want that to happen here,thx PJ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2014)

I will be a possible but won't be able to guarantee until I know my shifts next year


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 1, 2014)

If this does get pulled due to lack of numbers and people want to play Saunton then don't forget they have 2 very good 36hole opens on Easter Monday and first Sunday in August. It's a cheap way to play both courses  :thup:


----------



## kozmos (Apr 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Guys and girls.
I have got some final details for you to mull over.
I can appreciate this is a long way away,however I want this to be a great meet.
So I will be putting in some work to give you a good time.
I have put a plan together after getting in touch with Saunton and Ilfracombe.
We have.

Ilfracombe Wednesday 15th April 2015.
Tee off 1pm
Â£20.00 Per head 18 holes.
Buggies are available at Â£13.50 per pair.
I would like to sit down altogether afterwards for prizes,i will have a price in due course.

Saunton  East course Thursday 16th 18 holes  tee off from 9.30am.
Â£65.00 per person including 3 course meal.
County cards can be used off cost of 18 holes.
I also understand you get a discount off green fee if you stay at a Brend hotel.

2 fantastic golfing days for under a ton.
We need a minimum of 24 to get these deals,so if your interested get your name down as
soon as you can so I can get some idea and get back to the clubs asap.
These are the dates and wont be changed,i appreciate the dates wont suit everyone.
If it doesn't seem like we are going to get the numbers,then I will pull the idea.
So I will start.Please copy and paste,thx

Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...

Count me in :thup:  koz


----------



## pokerjoke (May 25, 2014)

Cancelled due to lack of interest.
Please don't post your interested now,its a final decision.
Thx to those who did show an interest.


----------

